# RIP Nova



## flamincomet (Jul 15, 2009)

Nova passed away this morning. Her story can be read here:

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16460.0.html

Autumn


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

RIP, Nova. Sorry she could not be saved.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

r i p little one


----------



## Nezumi113 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was really rooting for her too. I've been following the story, and she's been in my thoughts a lot lately. Must have gotten to me because I have a new baby with the same name. As soon as I saw your heading, my heart dropped. I am so so sorry for your loss. RIP.


----------



## flamincomet (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you very much for you heart felt words. Nova was laid to rest this morning.

Autumn


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

